# Couldn't catch mom



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Here they are. You can see the flystrike on the ears.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes! Finally, an mostly successful rescue! Thank you for that!!! 

So, I'm not the only one who will risk traffic for a dog. 

I'm so proud of you!



Maybe Mama will like some stratigically placed snacks until someone can catch her. I wish I lived closer, I have a hav-a-hart trap that might work.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I will go out tomorrow and look again with turkey in hand!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You think like I do - canned cat food works well, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh gosh! I hope you find her...........I'd go back too! Your heart is good! Be careful though Okay?
Have you tried calling a rescue to help? Sometimes they have traps that they will lend out too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks MollyMuiMa, If I see her again and can't catch her I will certainly try a rescue. She was much smaller than her pups, poor girl was so scared. Looked like she had had a LOT of pups in the past. Broke my heart. It is going to be difficult because there are miles of empty land and the roads are few. I am so worried about coyotes and hawks besides the cars.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

glad you helped them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

